# It's Time to Help these Guys



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Hi Guys,

On break for a bit. Hope you all are well and still out doing what you love to do !

Thought you might like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... TrhQd9GHlE

It is time to help out these lawers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Brian good to see you back buddy, I hope you and yours are all ok.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful. I bet you'll not see that on any of the big three (ABC, CBS, NBC). But I sure wish everyone could get a look.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I would love to see that add on tv !!

Be sure to pass it on.

Got to help those Lawers, they need good homes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA good one Brian ! Welcome back !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

HA!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That ad pretty much nails what HSUS is all about.

Good to see you back Brian. Quit being a stranger !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you for the welcome home guys, good to hear from each of you !

I will make a good attempt to not be a stalker here







, just reading and not speaking up.

Life is good and much better than it could be, so just riding the wave.

Saw two yotes this evening near Monroe, Mich got my eyes working them open fields.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to hear Brian. We've missed you on here !
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you guys have been in my mind and prayers...think of you often as I drive by Ford Museum and Monroe...daily


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks bud.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to hear your doing well Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Matt....I have been thinking of you also. Hope things are super with you and your family !

Getting ready for work...catch you guys later today


----------

